# Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap



## TheFizzer (Mar 4, 2014)

The Rat Riders & Gulf Kruisers will be having a show & swap.  Please see details on flyer.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 13, 2014)

If you are getting a swap space to sell bikes or parts PLEASE let me know & you can set up at 8 a.m.


----------



## Kreep (Mar 14, 2014)

*I'll be there!*

I will be there with a TON of parts/bikes. Let me know prior if your looking for something particular!!!
-Kreep-


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 27, 2014)

This will be the first show & swap of it's kind on this side of Florida.  Expecting a good turnout.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 11, 2014)

Hope everyone is working on their bikes to show & collecting parts to sell


----------



## TheFizzer (May 2, 2014)

This month.  Looks like we are going to have a really good turn out.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 15, 2014)

BIG BIG NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We will be raffling off this 26" Electra at the show. Tickets are available the day of the show & it will be raffled off at 2 p.m. & you must be there to claim the bicycle.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 25, 2014)

Last & Final Update: We will have water & soda for sale but you can bring coolers, beer & food of your own to eat & or drink. We decided the swap meet & bicycle show will all be in the large grass lot with plenty of large trees so bring a chair to sit in. Vendors can park in the grass lot & set their swap parts up for sale by their car. If you are putting a bicycle in show you will park directly across the street in the large blacktop parking lot & bring your bicycle over to the designated show area in the grass lot. See you all Saturday!!!!


----------



## walter branche (May 25, 2014)

*car and swap apace*

do we need 2 spaces to park in grass next 2 our swap space ?? thanks ,walter branche,put me down for 2 spaces ,


----------



## TheFizzer (May 25, 2014)

We will have you pull into a spot & then set your stuff up behind your car.  Swap spots are filling up fast.  You can set up as early as 6:30


----------



## walter branche (May 25, 2014)

*thank you i will take 2*

thanks for the reply , i will have 2 spaces ,,i will be there early ,, thanks ,,walter branche


----------



## TheFizzer (May 30, 2014)

Today is the big day!!!!!!  There is a chance of rain this afternoon but don't let that scare you away


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 2, 2014)

*bicycle swap meet*

any pictures of swap meet sure like to see some  from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Jun 3, 2014)

I believe that the only photo of the show so far is Kirstie Alley/ Movie star. Only an opinion, but looks like she should peddle a little harder & get some endorphin's going, turn that smile right side up.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*facebook ,*

if you look on jennifer lumms facebook page there are photos , no reason to get down on kirstie alley ,, she made the scene on her own , no one bothered her ,, at least she is out trying


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2014)

For the couple of us who do not have Facebook accounts it wold be nice to see pics. This would be about an 8-9 hour one way ride for me but I would consider making it a mini vacation if I thought it was worth it. So who were the award winners? How many bikes turned out for the show? A little promotion can go along way! V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*o k*

100 bikes were shown , ,20 vendors with a lot of stuff to choose from,like everywhere -I will see if Jennifer will green light her photos , and yes this is a great show ,a perfect spot ,it can only get bigger and better


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*Jennifer Auleeta Lumm photos of the show*

here is a few photos of the scene in Dunedin


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*some more from Jennifer Lumm*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like Bill Triplett rolled out some of the good stuff! Thanks for the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 3, 2014)

*swap meet pictures*

wow nice stuff at this show . thanks for pic.  from bicycle larry


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*some more shots courtesy of Jennifer Lumm*


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*more*


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*more*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting Walter and to Jennifer for sharing. V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche (Jun 3, 2014)

*more to come*

As soon as I see some others ,I will put them up , we have lots of bikes and many talented people , down here in the south .. This show is in a perfect spot ,


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2014)

walter branche said:


> As soon as I see some others ,I will put them up , we have lots of bikes and many talented people , down here in the south .. This show is in a perfect spot ,




Looks like it may be worth a trip for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who came out for an awesome show!!!!!  I will get some pics uploaded here soon.  Here is the one of Kirstie at the show on her cruiser.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 5, 2014)




----------

